

Why Coconuts Could Be the Hydrogen Storage Material of the Future - spindritf
http://www.technologyreview.com/view/531416/why-coconuts-could-be-the-hydrogen-storage-material-of-the-future/

======
everyone
This is hilarious! They're already using coconuts in ITER (the fusion reactor)
[http://hplusmagazine.com/2009/10/27/coconut-futures-and-
ther...](http://hplusmagazine.com/2009/10/27/coconut-futures-and-
thermonuclear-fusion-power/) It seems coconuts are the hi-tech fruit of the
future!

~~~
unclebunkers
If we use the term drupe, it sounds slightly less crazy. Drupe enabled
reactors seems like a phrase I could get behind. Fruity Reactors, or the
Coconut Reactors do not inspire confidence. Though a bag of fruity reactors
does sound tasty.

------
chetanahuja
Sounds very exciting. MetalHydrides have been a "promising" material for
hydrogen storage for decades now but haven't really proven to be a practical
material. This entirely new direction of research is very promising.

From the original paper on arxiv (
[http://arxiv.org/pdf/1409.7219v1.pdf](http://arxiv.org/pdf/1409.7219v1.pdf)
), sounds like that desorption (release) of hydrogen gas from the material
requires extreme low pressures to be created. I'd be curious to learn the
energy equation there... that is, how much energy needed to be consumed to
recover the gaseous hydrogen back from the material (say, as percentage of
energy stored in H2).

------
trhway
whenever i read about great new carbonized material and it great
absorption/porousness and multiple cycles mechanical resistance the first
question comes - have they tried it for batteries as current carbon
electrode's limited ability to absorb lithium is among the main factors
limiting the batteries capacities (and lifespan)

------
wstrange
We can use sparrows to import them from the tropics

~~~
solistice
I'm sure that we've got other means of transporting coconut that are less
seasonally dependent.

